# Ré-installation ou formatage impossible sur PowerMac G5



## misterfab (7 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.

Heureux possesseur d'un PowerMac G5 (2,1GHZ et 2,5 de ram) dont le disque dur HS a été remplacé par un western digital tout neuf de 500 GB et qui fonctionnait parfaitement rencontre un énorme problème, il est impossible à formater et donc de ré-installer Léopard ou Tiger.

Ca fait maintenant 5 jours que je cherche une solution sur le net et sur différents forums mais rien ne fonctionne .

Je vais essayer de récapituler toutes les étapes précisément:

Le disque dur étant neuf c'est moi-même qui a installé Léopard (10.5.1), version OFFICIELLE de couleur noir la première fois et mis a jour en 10.5.8.

Ayant des soucis de wifi à chaque re-démarrage je décide de ré-installer Léopard de la façon la plus simple, en utilisant le DVD pardi!!!

Sauf que le dvd (qui est pourtant en parfait état, pas une rayure) ne monte, pas pire, le lecteur fait de drôle de bruit et l'éjecte alors que le lecteur n'a servi qu'une seule fois, pour l'installation de Léopard...

Pensant que ça peut venir du DVD je grave l'image sur un double couche et pareil le DVD ressort systématiquement...

Un ami me prête un autre disque officiel Léopard noir, même problème...

A savoir qu'initialement le PowerMac était livré avec Tiger et par contre lui est parfaitement lu par le lecteur.

Bref en parcourant le forum j'y trouve un tuto pour démarrer l'installation depuis un disque dur externe. Je teste sur mon Macbook unibody et effectivement dans "Préférences Systéme" et "Démarrage" mon disque dure externe apparaît et je peux booter dessus.

Sauf que si je fais cette manipulation sur le PowerMac le disque monte bien sur le bureau mais il n'apparaît pas dans "Démarrage" donc impossible de le sélectionner afin de booter dessus.

Pas grave, je me dis qu'en pressant "option" au démarrage je vais obligatoirement voir le DD externe et qu'il sera possible de lancer le formatage et l'installation. Mais non il y a juste la partition actuelle qui apparaît...

Vu la réaction anormale j'ai tenté vérifier les permissions du disque, les réparer, vérifier le disque, réparer le disque rien n'y fait le DD n'est toujours pas vu dans "démarrage".

En désespoir de cause vu que le DVD d'origine de Tiger était bien lu j'ai essayé d'installer Tiger, le DVD dans le PowerMac quand je double-clique dessus une bulle apparaît m'invitant à cliquer sur "redémarrer" afin que l'installation commence, je clique et le Mac redémarre sans que l'installation commence...

J'essaie en bootant directement sur le DVD, la partition du Mac et le DVD apparaissent je clique sur le DVD ça cherche 5 minute pour m'afficher un rond gris barré en travers??? Plus rien ne se passe obligé d'éteindre par le bouton.

Depuis cette dernière tentative à chaque démarrage une vieille icône de dossier genre mac os9 apparaît pendant 2 minute et ensuite il boot normalement.

Pas moyen de tester non plus en firewire car la prise est HS.

AU SECOURS!!!!!

1/ Existe-il un autre moyen de formater sans démonter le PowerMac? Pas de ligne de commande ou autres?

2/ Est-qu'un lecteur cd/dvd en usb pourrait solutionner le problème?

3/ Est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être un virus qui bloque le formatage ou l'installation?

Je reste à votre disposition pour toutes infos supplémentaires et encore merci à ceux qui ont pris la peine de me lire


----------



## datastor (7 Mai 2010)

à ta place j'aurais mis le disque dur dans un boitier externe, l'aurait branché sur le macbook ensuite je l'aurai formaté depuis le dvd d'installation (attention dans ton cas il faut cocher "tableau de partition apple"), ensuite j'aurai lancé l'installation tranquillement (toujours en sélectionnant le boîtier externe), après tu le remonte dans  le g5 et le tour est joué!


----------



## misterfab (7 Mai 2010)

Ben en fait je préférais ne pas avoir à démonter à nouveau le G5, il m'avait fallu au moins 4 heures de boulot à 2 pour changer le DD... Pas évident pour un noob comme moi :rose:


----------



## alaincha (8 Mai 2010)

misterfab a dit:


> Pas moyen de tester non plus en firewire car la prise est HS.



C'est pas bon signe.

Tu devrais lire cet article, même s'il semble un peu éloigné de ton problème.


----------



## misterfab (10 Mai 2010)

Merci pour l'info il ne me reste plus que ça à tester....


----------

